# Will Nerite snails eat staghorn algae?



## Cooper (Mar 6, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here keeps these in their tank and if they know whether or not they'll eat staghorn algae. Amano shrimp won't touch it. My tank is pretty well stocked and I don't think I can get away with adding SAEs. The staghorn is a pain to remove manually and it's the only algae I'm battling right now, so it would be nice if the snails could provide a little assistance.


----------

